# Suddenly Died, Won't Crank, no fire at plugs HELP!



## Twoods (Sep 18, 2009)

Hit a pot hole and my 2000 frontier suddenly went dead. Now it will turn over but won't crank. Checked a spark plug and its not firing. Any Ideas? Next Steps? 
thanks in advance for any help.
tim


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Twoods said:


> Now it will turn over but won't crank


Well which one is it?
Will it turn over?
Will it crank?
The engine turning over and the engine cranking sounds like the same thing to me. To me it sounds like you're saying the car is blue but it's not blue.


----------



## Twoods (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm... ok sorry for the confusion. I guess it would be better stated that the engine will crank but not start.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds better...
Does this thing have one of those "inertia switches"? Check your owners manual. Might have to reset it. Happens to Ford pickups a lot...at least the ones I seem to ride in. Hit a pothole, truck dies, reach in behind the seat, push the button, start it up and go. Don't know where yours might be mounted though...


----------



## Twoods (Sep 18, 2009)

hmmm not sure about the switch.... 
The dist. rotor isn't turning when I try to crank the engine... 
How do I check to see if the timing belt has broken?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You just did...


----------



## Twoods (Sep 18, 2009)

ok so if the rotor isn't turning, then its a definite that the timing belt is broken?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, the pulley/sprockets at the other end could have a sheared keyway, or the cam could be split in half, or the rotor could be slipping on the shaft, or any one of another dozen different things could've gone wrong.
But chances are the timing belt broke.
And not only that, but if that engine is an interference engine, you've probably smacked a few valves too.


----------



## Twoods (Sep 18, 2009)

ok... Well maybe the damage won't be too bad... I was coming up to a stop and actually coasting at around 25MHP when it happened.... Got my fingers crossed.... 
thanks for the help...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Doesn't matter...
Here's a mathematical equation for ya...

If the engine is an interference engine...
AND
It was running
AND
the timing belt broke
THEN
You will have bent valves
AND
It ain't gonna be cheap to fix.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Is it a V6? How many miles? If it is a V6 and has over 100,000 miles has the timing belt been changed? If not, that's the likely problem.

If it is a 4 cylinder you have a timing chain. The timing chain is pretty robust (compared to a timing belt) but can still fail, especially at high miles. The fact that the distributor does not turn is a sign that you have a timing chain/belt problem. On the four cylinder, if I remember correctly, you can see the camshaft(s) through the oil fill on the valve cover. I'd look to see if the camshafts are turning; if they are it's likely not a timing chain problem (although the chain could have jumped teeth).

Steve


----------

